# Rinehart Targets



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I have shot the IBO circuit for over 20 years and will continue to be a strong supporter of the IBO. But it will just not be the same without the McKenzie targets. I just went to the Rinehart web site to look at their animals. To me they are just horrible. A 3-D shoot will be more like going to Disney World. It just doesn't seem like the animals have the correct confirmation. heh


----------



## williaml423 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love rinehart they are such good quality. Maybe not the best designed animals but no question to there quality.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

heh said:


> I have shot the IBO circuit for over 20 years and will continue to be a strong supporter of the IBO. But it will just not be the same without the McKenzie targets. I just went to the Rinehart web site to look at their animals. To me they are just horrible. A 3-D shoot will be more like going to Disney World. It just doesn't seem like the animals have the correct confirmation. heh


I agree with you herb it just wont be the same, i will see you tomorrow at state


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Change is hard to accept. The older I get the more I don't like change, but....

If anything, Rinehart needs a darker color for their deer. If you want to compare targets then compare targets. The McKenzie feeding doe and the Rinehart feeding are near identical. Want to go with Bucks then go with the full size bucks, same size for both. McKenzie has the black turkey and Rinehart has the same size Reo turkey.

People need to talk with target makers the same as they talk with bow makers. Enough agree and it will usually come forth.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

One thing that is a huge improvement when switching from McKenzie to Rinehart is the scoring rings on the turkey targets. The 11 ring on the Rinehart turkey is much, much bigger than the one on the McKenzie turkey.


----------



## Dv8tion (Jan 24, 2012)

I approach archery with the mentality that I need to pick a spot and shoot at that spot. This idea holds true when hunting ( I shoot at a spot within the vitals). To me it really does not matter what shape the design of the target is, I pick a spot within the scoring rings and shoot at that.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Oh I wish ASA would move a lil further north !!!!


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

go shoot paper


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

schmel_me said:


> go shoot paper


Well, at least we wouldn"t be shooting at dinosaurs !!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

The IBO is all about defending bowhunting. Why does the target matter, If you win you are lucky to get enough money for gas to get you home. I don't see why they pay out any money or give out plaques. Everyone should get participation ribbons and scores should be done away with. I love that little pigmy goat.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I have set them both, our club owns both, and have helped maintain both for years. As far as setting I much rather be setting Rineharts, the 3 piece McKenzie is a pain, and how many times have you walked up to a target and the body joints are messed up !! won't happen with the Rinehart. Maintenance wise the Rinehart hold up better, the only bad point is the small deer if the back or belly get shot out you have to replace the whole target, need more meat between outside body lines and insert,with McKenzie you can buy the midsection and have a new target. Our spike buck and grazing doe are needing replacing soon, but they are 8 yrs old. Rinehart Turkeys have replacable cores, McKenzie no. Sometimes you guys need to think of the clubs who purchase, set and maintain the targets also. If the shoot is an IBO shoot it shouldn't have any of the Dinosaurs and Mosquitos etc on the course, those are for fun specialty shots my opinion. Myself, I would like our club to be able to maintain a balance of both brands to accomodate the ASA shoots with McKenzies.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

HADS DAD said:


> Well, at least we wouldn"t be shooting at dinosaurs !!


https://dmtargets.com/archery-targets/t-rex

from the Mckenzie website.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jimb said:


> The IBO is all about defending bowhunting. Why does the target matter, If you win you are lucky to get enough money for gas to get you home. I don't see why they pay out any money or give out plaques. Everyone should get participation ribbons and scores should be done away with. I love that little pigmy goat.


That would be interesting to see the turnout. Maybe send that proposal to new CEO.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I posed the question in another thread and the thread died. So; X sponsors puts up $$$$$$$$ and and maybe more, who isn't going to show up?


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I think people will come to like the Rinehart targets. The animals just look a little different ( I don't think in a bad way) but the foam is a much better quality and you wont have any targets with black holes of missing foam that distort rings. Also there wont be any gunky foam residue on my arrow shafts. Also easier arrow pull will help me out as well. I hope ASA is next to switch.


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I also know that Rineharts last years without any UV wear or fading or any drying up of foam. I also looooove that the animals are mostly one piece so there wont be any misconnected backs or legs on targets and range setup for clubs and arrow pullers will be a breeze cause you don't have to reline all 3 body pieces. Clubs will also save a ton of money in the long run. I just hope people don't hate Rinehart because its just a "change" and actually understand the benefits of switching brands. I bet most of the people who hate Rinehart have never shot them before or owned a 18-1 or Rhinoblock. Rinehart IMO makes the best foam on the market by far.


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

The IBO stated they are selecting 25 targets that are to be used, I would bet none of them will be a dinosaur.


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> That would be interesting to see the turnout. Maybe send that proposal to new CEO.
> DB


Da, you already have that, go to a local shoot on Sunday. How many guys do you see travel 8 to 14 hrs to participate in them, nothing interesting why waste his time with nonsense...


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I hope Im wrong, but the IBO and host clubs my actually lose money on this deal due to lower turnouts...then again, maybe their attendance will set records. I have no access to rinehart targets to practice on so I"ll just stay south.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

HADS DAD said:


> Well, at least we wouldn"t be shooting at dinosaurs !!


You wont be shooting at dinosaurs. ibo already stated they will be selecting 25 targets and the will all be real animals very similar to the animals we shot with mckenzies


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

zachbb42 said:


> You wont be shooting at dinosaurs. ibo already stated they will be selecting 25 targets and the will all be real animals very similar to the animals we shot with mckenzies


dinosaurs weren't real ?????


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

As a shooter, Rinehart or McKenzie don't personally matter to me all that much. 

As a member of the Board of an archery club, this decision to switch concerns me a great deal.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> dinosaurs weren't real ?????


yeah, back when i was a kid...now they're only in florida...along with gators and burmese pythons. 
(dang, you made me tell my age again.)


----------



## KevinNY (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't know about some of the guys complaining, but I shoot at the 11 ring, which is round. As far as I can tell there is no "brand" of circle which is different??


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been out of 3d for to long and just shot my first full shoot of Reinhardt sure was nice not to break a sweat trying to remove my arrow


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

And that says it all. It's a small round circle inside a slightly bigger round circle, get over it. Who cares on the make just shoot it or are people looking for excuses why they won't win.....again.



QUOTE=KevinNY;1065103758]I don't know about some of the guys complaining, but I shoot at the 11 ring, which is round. As far as I can tell there is no "brand" of circle which is different??[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

Herb, we'll go out there and pound that 11 ring no matter what target they put in front of us. Good luck hunting this season if your around Pittsburgh call me we'll go out hunting. Being retired I should have a couple extra days off to hunt...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

J Whittington said:


> I have no access to rinehart targets to practice on so I"ll just stay south.


What's to practice? What I could check on many of McKenzie and Rinehart targets are of the same height or near same height. 1/2" is no big deal. You have binoculars. Find the circle and stick a arrow in it.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

I see both sides on likes and dislikes, I know guys who shoot semi and open A,open B,K45 in ASA...they can tear up a course using Rineharts also,Pros will still shoot big scores most likely, guess people will need to adapt, if Targets the IBO picks are similar size to Mckenzies that were used..shouldnt be that hard to adapt and judge, I have seen it done.

Wish IBO shoots and ASA shoots were closer so i could attend more then 1 asa.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

J Whittington said:


> I hope Im wrong, but the IBO and host clubs my actually lose money on this deal due to lower turnouts...then again, maybe their attendance will set records. I have no access to rinehart targets to practice on so I"ll just stay south.


For 2013 the IBO has added another shoot CLOSER to us in Harrisburg, PA. :wink: I know it is still a long ways for you but that's because you live just the other side of no where!


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

You've been drinking the kool aid too long:tongue:




jimb said:


> The IBO is all about defending bowhunting. Why does the target matter, If you win you are lucky to get enough money for gas to get you home. I don't see why they pay out any money or give out plaques. Everyone should get participation ribbons and scores should be done away with. I love that little pigmy goat.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Dartonman said:


> You've been drinking the kool aid too long:tongue:


Thats funny. When people start discussing pay outs at the IBO you normally get the; its all about bowhunting thing. I was just trying to help them out. I havent been a member of the IBO since the late 80's. I do shoot some qualifiers but I don't go any higher than that. I also know how I shoot at the qualifiers and I don't think they will let me go any higher.


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

Guys I have been out of it a while and I have been looking at all of the arguments from both sides and I dont have a personal opinion one way or the other. I have shot both style targets and have shot well on both styles. It will be very interesting to see how it all pans out.


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

In the words of FDR..."The only thing we have to fear is fear itself". Seems to me that a lot of people are just looking for another excuse as to why they shoot bad vs adapting. Just my opinion, and we all know what they say about opinions...lol

As long as IBO keeps it realistic and doesn't go putting targets like those frogs or cobras out....I think some change is good. I would like to see the core outline cleaned up a little bit but i guess that's one of the cons of Rineharts. The top level pros are gonna figure out the height of target vs distance soon enough anyway... I feel like the outline of the core is just gonna make it easier to hone in on where the 11 ring is.


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

TheW900Man said:


> In the words of FDR..."The only thing we have to fear is fear itself". Seems to me that a lot of people are just looking for another excuse as to why they shoot bad vs adapting. Just my opinion, and we all know what they say about opinions...lol
> 
> As long as IBO keeps it realistic and doesn't go putting targets like those frogs or cobras out....I think some change is good. I would like to see the core outline cleaned up a little bit but i guess that's one of the cons of Rineharts. The top level pros are gonna figure out the height of target vs distance soon enough anyway... I feel like the outline of the core is just gonna make it easier to hone in on where the 11 ring is.


 No more than the McKenzies that have inserts that are basically just the size of the 10 ring , When shooting the IBO inserts there is a lot of room for error around the rings or scoring area. There are plenty of Rinehart targets for the IBO to choose from there would be no need for them to use the novelty targets. They didn't use the Undead Fred or the other novelty targets Delta-Mckenzie makes so why would people think they would use the ones Rinehart makes. It's BS for people to keep bringing them up as a concern. Be real people you have beat the novelty targets to death and all the companies have them it's a moot point that is not a realistic concern.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Rinehart makes the most durable targets and easiest to pull arrows. I dont see the problem. I like shooting dinosaurs and mosquitoes and funny stuff too. Makes it fun. All you need to do is shoot the 11 ring then easily slip your arrow out of the target without breaking the target in half, breaking your carbon or bending your alloy shaft or ripping your hand apart and expending half your strength to get your arrow out. I hope they switch to 100% rinehart at all 3D shoots.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

TheW900Man said:


> In the words of FDR..."The only thing we have to fear is fear itself".


i don't think he ever shot any 3D...he was strictly field. i did hear the rumor that he's switching to Hoyt next year.


----------



## TheW900Man (Sep 18, 2006)

carlosii said:


> i don't think he ever shot any 3D...he was strictly field. i did hear the rumor that he's switching to Hoyt next year.


So you don't think they had 3D back in the day? I heard Team PSE....but I think its just rumor...LOL


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

TheW900Man said:


> So you don't think they had 3D back in the day? I heard Team PSE....but I think its just rumor...LOL


fdr...pse...ups...jfk...pdq...***...this is getting very confusing.

personally, i don't care what kind of targets they use. i didn't like the older mckenzies that came in three sections.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

carlosii said:


> fdr...pse...ups...jfk...pdq...***...this is getting very confusing.
> 
> personally, i don't care what kind of targets they use. i didn't like the older mckenzies that came in three sections.


You got that right. The least Delta/McKenzie could have done over the last few years is get rid of that stupid dovetail where the pieces fit together.Especially when considering theprice increases the last five years. I don't know how true it is, but just recently heard that McKenzie is raising prices up to 75% for 2013. They're pricing clubs right out of the 3D market.


----------



## timberrattler68 (Jun 17, 2011)

Rhinehart are the easiest pulling most durable targets out there. The replacement vitals are very reseasonabaly priced. As a club member I feel they are the way to go. Save your energy you use on pulling arrows and make a better shot on those last three targets. No need for arrow snot and all that other junk either. What's not to like?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bfisher said:


> You got that right. The least Delta/McKenzie could have done over the last few years is get rid of that stupid dovetail where the pieces fit together.Especially when considering theprice increases the last five years. I don't know how true it is, but just recently heard that *McKenzie is raising prices up to 75% for 2013*. They're pricing clubs right out of the 3D market.


If your going to give a rumor....at least make it some what believable.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with "the people are looking for an excuse". If you really and are truely a competition 3d shooter, you will be just fine with the change. Learning new targets will be an experience, but I was always told, if you have not learned something today, why be alive. True so very true... I have learned that it is so easy to sit on your butt in front of your computer and crittisize the IBO, ASA. Get out, learn how to shoot and who knows, you just might meet some really good people and win a little cash along the way.


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

nice post chris,I totally agree.


----------

